# Max E. Singh (Feb 11, 2002 to Feb 1, 2014)



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of beautiful Max E. I can tell by reading your tribute and your pictures of Max that you gave him a wonderful life that was full of love and beautiful memories. Keeping you in our thoughts at this tragic time that all of the beautiful memories comfort you in the difficult days ahead.


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss. Max E. was a gorgeous, precious boy!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

He was so handsome. I am sorry for your loss. He seemed like such an awesome dog. I hope you feel better soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold_belle (May 31, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. What a gorgeous boy. Hugs to you and thanks for sharing part of his story.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Max E.

He was such a beautiful and very special boy. 

My thoughts are with you. 

Godspeed sweet Max E.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

I am so very sorry about Max!!
My Smooch and Snboear are with him!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your loss of Max E. He was a very handsome boy! I loved your story about his dislike of water and him being in your arms to get a way from it--what a picture!


----------



## Maxepie (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you for all your kind words. It means a lot to share this with you...
Noone understands Goldens like a golden companion. 
They're not just any dog - they're our kids and our family.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Max was a beautiful and sweet, gentle dog.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweetheart. Thank you so much for sharing him with us. I'm so sorry he had to go ahead, but I truly believe you'll see him again one day.


----------



## Maxepie (Jan 25, 2014)

I heard this song and the words suddenly meant so much more to me than before. My Max E is forever in my heart.

It's by Celine Dion
 
My Heart Will Go On 

Every night in my dreams 
I see you, I feel you
That is how I know you go on.
Far across the distance and spaces between us
You have come to show you go on.

Near, far, wherever you are
I believe that the heart does go on.
Once more you open the door
And you're here in my heart
And my heart will go on and on.

Love can touch us one time and last for a lifetime
And never let go till we're gone.
Love was when I loved you
One true time I hold you
In my life we'll always go on.

Near, far wherever you are
I believe that the heart does go on.
Once more, you open the door
And you're hear in my heart
And my heart will go on and on.

You're here, there's nothing I fear
And I know that my heart will go on.
We'll stay forever this way
You are safe in my heart 
And my heart will go on and on


----------



## Maxepie (Jan 25, 2014)

Shellbug said:


> He was so handsome. I am sorry for your loss. He seemed like such an awesome dog. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Thank you Shellbug. I just noticed your profile says Thor's mother. I was initially going to name my Max 'Thor'. He was so handsome and such a big guy. In the end I went with MaxE.


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful MaxE. I'm sure my Rylee met him at the bridge. Hugs to you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenRetrieverNewbie (Jan 28, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss! What a magnificent dog. Sounds like you gave him quite a life, and there's so much joy to be taken from that. My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, he sounds like such a sweet boy, comforting hugs sent over to you.


----------



## Maxepie (Jan 25, 2014)

Rylee's Mom Too said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful MaxE. I'm sure my Rylee met him at the bridge. Hugs to you.
> 
> 
> Thank you "Rylee's mom too". Today is especially hard - it would have been his 12th birthday. I feel so awful.
> Your Rylee was also very handsome - I am sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## Maxepie (Jan 25, 2014)

GoldenRetrieverNewbie said:


> I am so sorry for your loss! What a magnificent dog. Sounds like you gave him quite a life, and there's so much joy to be taken from that. My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours!


Thank you. I do find some comfort in that I told him how special he was and how much I loved him every single day. I know he understood.
He really was magnificent. My vet just told me that she made a paw-cast of him as a keepsake for me. She said she never realized just how big his paws were - like a lion she said. But he was always my little cuddlebug. I miss him so much!

I was just looking at pictures remembering another time when I took him to Saturna Island. There was noone around for hours so I let him offleash. He was so happy and then from the top of this cliff overhang he saw seals sunning themselves on the rocks below. There must have been 20 or so seals. He started running downhill towards them pretty fast. I was terrified. I called him back but he was not listening. I knew if he reached them he would be in big trouble. There were so many of them and I know they can get pretty aggressive & I knew I could not help. In desperation I said BYE Max-I'm going for DRIVE! Bye. It was the hardest thing to pretend to walk away instead of chasing him. He stopped hard. Then he turned around and raced back. Thank goodness my leaving rated higher on his list then going up to those seals. He was such a doll. I could never, ever be mad at him. When he ran back to me I was so happy. I leashed him right away and then hugged and kissed him. He was so proud of himself.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

What a beautiful tribute. I am so sorry for your loss. How wonderful you had him in your life. Beautiful boy.


----------



## Maxepie (Jan 25, 2014)

swishywagga said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss, he sounds like such a sweet boy, comforting hugs sent over to you.


Thank you Swishywagga. He was sweet. Sweet, gentle, quiet, my perfect dog. When I walked him people would stop us on the road to say hello to him. Even people in cars. It creeped me out sometimes when a strange car or truck pulled over out of the blue but all they ever wanted was just to say hi to him. BTW: Noone ever wanted to say hi to me . Max loved it!

He never pulled on his leash - always walked beside or behind me. Always so considerate.

He sure did love his toys though. I remember my brother and his family brought their 2 goldens for a visit. Their girl is Max's age and also a big fan of his toy box. She is also very rambunctious. She would grab his toys to play and he would just watch her. As soon as she dropped the toy to get another, he would quickly grab it and go hide it under my bed so she wouldn't find it again. He did this with all of them. (She was not allowed to go into the bedrooms so his toys were safe there!)
He was such a character. 

Thinking about him hurts but also brings a smile to my face. Does that even make sense? He would have been 12 today. It's so unfair...


----------



## Maxepie (Jan 25, 2014)

Zuca's mom said:


> What a beautiful tribute. I am so sorry for your loss. How wonderful you had him in your life. Beautiful boy.


Thank you Zuca's mom.  That's what I keep reminding myself - not to focus on the loss but rather on the gift that was my Max E.

Your Elizabeth is adorable. Thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your sweet Max E. Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful photos of him, such a handsome boy. The memories of him that you have shared are also lovely. It sounds like he was a golden gentleman, sweet, kind and a big softie. It hurts so bad to lose a golden best friend, and so many of us have been there. He will live on in your heart and special memories forever. Take care. We understand.


----------



## Maxepie (Jan 25, 2014)

HolDaisy said:


> I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your sweet Max E. Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful photos of him, such a handsome boy. The memories of him that you have shared are also lovely. It sounds like he was a golden gentleman, sweet, kind and a big softie. It hurts so bad to lose a golden best friend, and so many of us have been there. He will live on in your heart and special memories forever. Take care. We understand.


 
Thank you HolDaisy. I needed your words & those of all who have written - it helps to know you understand.

Evenings seem to be the hardest for me. I know I should focus on the good times but I can't seem to stop reliving that last week and what I should have done differently. I keep thinking I let him down in the end. How could I not battle fever? How could I not know he had developed megaesophagus? Why didn't I make him smoothies instead of trying to give him that awful gastro food? He couldn't even eat and what he did he couldn't keep down.
I just replaying all the symptoms over and over and now they all seem so obvious to me now.
Until the vet told me, I had no idea what Myasthenia Gravis was. She saidit is rare. Now, reading about it I can't believe we never figured it out. My poor baby must have been so uncomfortable. 

I look at all the early years pictures and tell myself how fortunate I was to have him but then can't help myself from going back to that last week. Poor guy must have wondered what was wrong and why I couldn't fix it. I feel so awful.

For some reason today seemed especially hard coming home. I was doing ok for a week and this week it feels so much worse everyday. No Max to greet me. That was one of the best parts of my day. Walking him was also a special part of my day. I know many people with dogs and they always say walking dogs is a chore. It was never like that for me. I was always just as excited as him to go for a walk. But I have not walked outside since walking him that last time. I started to walk one day but broke down crying and had to return. We walked all over our neighborhood and it seemed so unfair not having him with me. There's not a street in our neighborhood that we didn't walk. It all seems so pointless now.


----------



## Maxepie (Jan 25, 2014)

Max as a puppy. He was such a good boy and put up with all the dress ups. 

Even as he got older I continued to dress him up for halloween. He was still good natured about it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Maxepie said:


> Max as a puppy. He was such a good boy and put up with all the dress ups.
> 
> Even as he got older I continued to dress him up for halloween. He was still good natured about it.


What a handsome boy! I am so sorry you lost your Max E. I am crying my eyes out looking at those pictures. One year at Halloween my Buddy had the same costume. My Buddy, I miss him so much. And the Celine's song remind me on my Buddy too. Hugs.

Near, far, wherever you are
I believe that the heart does go on.
Once more you open the door
And you're here in my heart
And my heart will go on and on.


----------



## Maxepie (Jan 25, 2014)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> What a handsome boy! I am so sorry you lost your Max E. I am crying my eyes out looking at those pictures. One year at Halloween my Buddy had the same costume. My Buddy, I miss him so much. And the Celine's song remind me on my Buddy too. Hugs.
> 
> Near, far, wherever you are
> I believe that the heart does go on.
> ...


 
Thank you Buddy's mom forever. Your Buddy was also very handsome (so is Charlie - are they related?). 
His pose reminds me of Max too... He used to look at me like that sometimes. His favorite pose was sitting in front of whereever I was so he could just look at me. And he could look at me for hours. I always wondered what he was thinking. I think it was his way of resting while still keeping me in sight. I don't know for sure. 

Tomorrow will already be 1 month since his passing. I keep seeing his face everywhere at home. Sometimes at night I even imagine that I can still hear him. 

I feel like such a failure with Max's passing & not being able to save him. I'm terrified even thinking about getting another dog & failing again. And then I also feel like I would somehow be betraying Max. I know that's not how dogs think and he would not want me to be sad but I can't help how I feel. 

There's another song I heard that made me breakdown again. I wanted to share it with you. 
It's by Sarah McLachlan:
*I will remember you*. 
Will you remember me? 
Don't let your life pass you by. 
Weep not for the memories.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Max - such a handsome boy. Hold tightly to your memories - it is those that will help you through the dark days

Run free and sleep softly Max


----------



## Maxepie (Jan 25, 2014)

goldensmum said:


> So very sorry for your loss of Max - such a handsome boy. Hold tightly to your memories - it is those that will help you through the dark days
> 
> Run free and sleep softly Max


 
Thankyou Goldensmum. You're right about holding on to the good memories. I loved him so so much.

My sister gave me a good idea to make a book of my little baby Max. I'm not sure I am ready to put it together yet but I will soon. It's through blurb online. 
I just wish I had taken more pictures of him last year. He got even more handsome as he got older. Still had hardly any white hairs on his sweet face. In the past few years I just didn't take many pictures and now that's one more regret.


----------



## Maxepie (Jan 25, 2014)




----------

